# String schneiden mit ColdFusion



## Kaiser_Franz (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

will folgenden String schneiden:


```
<cfset Link_HTML_intern = "https://bsp.website.com/cms/ca/de/news/fy10_11/Pages/index.aspx"
```

so das zum Schluss nur noch "index.aspx" dasteht.

Mit folgender Methode schaffe ich das auch:


```
<cfset linkHTML = RemoveChars(Link_HTML_intern, 1, 53)>
```

Jetzt würd ich gerne wissen, ob es eine andere Methode gibt, die
alles inkl. dem letzten "/" löscht ohne abzuzählen?

MfG,

Franz


----------

